# Recommended videos or books for pheasant hunting?



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

"_Training The Pointing Labrador_"
by Paul & Julie Knutson

Don't kid yourself just because you're training a Golden that may or may not point. This book is loaded with excellent upland techniques for all retrievers that hunt upland game.

http://www.gunclub-labs.com/products_gifts.html

EvanG


----------



## Uplander (Jan 5, 2009)

You’ll want to teach your dog to hunt just like a springer spaniel, to quarter a beat in front of you using the wind to find birds while staying in gun range. Many spaniel training books are written from the British perspective and in my opinion, are not quite state of the art. Instead, I’d recommend “Hup” Training Spaniels the American Way by James Spencer as well as Retriever Training for Spaniels by Pamela O. Kadlec. 

In my experience, goldens tend to have similar temperaments to springers and they take to the same training methods very well. I take mine w/ me to the spaniel club on most weekends and he is quite impressive. The field-bred golden is the best kept secret in the uplands. In my opinion they are among the most versatile of gundogs. If you can find a spaniel group near you, that would be ideal. As long as you’re willing to work (catching & planting birds), they’ll be glad to have you.

As far as retrieving goes, keep in mind that “less is more”. You can easily overdo it and it’s hard to quit when she looks like she’s having so much fun but that’s the secret. A sock or stuffed toy is fine (no squeaky toys!). Use a hallway so that she has no option but to chase it down to the end and come back past you. Don’t take the toy immediately from her, grab her and give her lots of praise before you take it from her.

Now is a good time to introduce her to noise. (very gradually) I start by feeding the pup in the laundry room and as she’s engrossed in her supper, open and gently close the dryer door. Watch the pup to see any signs of distress or startle. Most likely she’ll look up then go back to eating. Gradually work up to the point where you can slam the door hard and she’ll keep on eating. It’s important to associate loud noises w/ good things and I like to do it early.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

bumoing for me info


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

JoshNy said:


> Hello all,
> I just got my new pup last Thursday and she is great!
> My desire is to train her to go pheasant hunting with me in the fall a couple times a year. My first golden I had when I was a kid and didn't get into hunting, but now I would like to.
> I have read through the Field dog posts and they are very informative. I was wondering if anyone had any good recommendations for training just for pheasant hunting, not trials or competitions. Just a guy and his dog, shootin' some birds
> ...


Whether you plan to trial her or just hunt with her, the basics are much the same. Start with building a solid foundation of Obedience, and expose her to birds and the natural environment. When starting out a new pup, you'll need a collar, leash, check cord, pocket full of treats and a couple of frozen pigeons or chukars. Starting puppies is all about teaching what you want, rewarding proper response (good behavior), building confidence, and preventing/avoiding situations where the pup can learn undesirable behavior.

Evan G. has written several books and produced several DVD's geared toward the first time doityourselfer. Give them a look.


----------

